# Finally found the bloody leak!



## Viper_SA (6/8/16)

Guys,

I need some serious help here. I had a lot of issues with water damage in my townhouse. Recently spent close to R70k on renovations and repairs. Including tiling both bedroom's walls and floors to take care of all the damage. Everything was great, until about two weeks after starting to use the shower, which coincided with the painting of the door frames. Once again I get water bubbles between the paint and door frame. On the bathroom door frame, as well as one bedroom since yesterday. The shower floor was sealed with Aquaseal, a membrane and mosaic fix. Also sprayed with the aerosol shower sealer products. For the whole month the work was in progress, I saw no signs of water, and the only place we found any issue was that the old shower drain connections were not glued with PVC glue. I have spoken to some other owners in the complex, and it seems even the ones with the bath-type shower basins have the same issue on that particular stretch of wall. 

The fitting-boxes for the light switches in the walls were also a bit rusted. I treated them with an anti-rust paint, but if this continuous they will have to be replaced one day, being a major job and destroying all the tiles again. Anyone have any ideas or know whom I could contact for some more professional help?


----------



## zadiac (6/8/16)

According to your topic name, your bathroom is leaking professional help.


----------



## Viper_SA (14/8/16)

Anyone that can recommend someone that specializes in moisture problems in homes, specifically bathrooms?


----------



## Viper_SA (23/8/16)

Just an Update all. Finally found the issue. Started thinking outside the box this weekend. Started digging up my drain pipe and found a hole in the main pipe right next to my bathroom. Some asshole punched a hole through the pipe on it's bend right next to my foundation. Suspect this happened about 6 years ago when I had a blocked drain and a pretty heated argument with the then caretaker. I guess he won that argument eventually. I will have to redo quite a bit of paving, but at least the issue had been resolved and I can get back to repainting all my doodr frames and finally paint the other areas of the house.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA (23/8/16)

Can't believe this hole cause so much heartache. Never saw any signs on that wall, the moisture manifested in the middle of the bloody house.


----------



## zadiac (23/8/16)

Wth? I thought you were talking about a leaking sub ohm tank or something!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Viper_SA (23/8/16)

zadiac said:


> Wth? I thought you were talking about a leaking sub ohm tank or something!



Wouldn't be much help to post that in "Off Topic" section, now would it?


----------



## zadiac (23/8/16)

Viper_SA said:


> Wouldn't be much help to post that in "Off Topic" section, now would it?



Yeah, I know, but at that moment I forgot in what section I was and thought maybe it's the same tank as one I have and he found a solution and then BAM!


----------



## Viper_SA (23/8/16)

More like "swoosh" and less like "bam"


----------



## zadiac (23/8/16)

Yeah, maybe


----------

